# A day to remember



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

I decided to go out Sunday morning with all the Mahi reports and try my luck at hooking my first one. Or possibly a King. Wanting to troll on my new Wilderness Tarpon 140, I decided to buy a new Mahi slayer...a Battle 5000 and a Penn Allegiance rod spooled with 30lb. braid. 

It was supposed to be relatively flat surf (swellinfo.com SUCKS) but that wasn't to be the case. I picked up some frozen cigar minnows to tip my trolling jig (still first time for any of this) because I read about it at some point. I get there around 7:30am and launch into pretty rough seas. There's a storm cloud moving in the distance as I let out the bait and start paddling east into the surf. After maybe 45 minutes, I turned around going deeper and headed west for a bit. The seas were really rough and my inner voice was yelling "it figures...of course it's crappy conditions" and thought about just packing it in. I have lived here for almost 2 years now, learning to saltwater fish about every way possible. Surf, inshore, offshore, etc. Reading and learning the salt way all the time when I'm not fishing. Not taking it for granted. I read recently on the forum someone talking about "paying their dues" on the water. I thought about that and decided, screw it, I'm just paying my dues today. Learn when you have the opportunity. 

I paused a moment and turned on my Strava app on my phone for shits and giggles and decided to check my bait. I reeled it in and still had the cigar minnow on so I dropped it and started paddling again. I had it in the middle rod holder in front of me and it got a little tangled on the other pole for a moment when it was maybe 25 yards behind as I was paddling to take up the slack. I thought I noticed a slam, then nothing. I thought "what was that?" The swells were hitting pretty hard. at this point. Then slack...so I took the rod out of the holder and BAMM! My Battle 5000 started singing. She probably stripped 30 yards of line off almost instantly. Then the first jump. A Mahi! My first hookup ever. Man they can fight! I've bass fished all my life and this doesn't compare AT ALL. 

I got it to the yak too green and she bolted and snapped the tip on the new rod. So here I am, no net, no gaf (next purchase), and a pissed off Mahi on a broken rod. I'd get her near the yak and she'd bolt. The drag on the Penn Battle did its job. Such a smooth reel. After what seemed like forever, I lifted her into the yak and held her down for awhile so she wouldn't hook me...then paddled to shore. Later, looking at my strava data, it looks like I was about 3/4 mile out but it sure didn't seem like I was that far. You can see where I stopped to check bait and where she hit shortly after. 
Being the first Mahi after rightfully paying my dues all this time, I'll definitely remember this fish and this day. 

Life is a journey.

...now to fire up that grill...


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome to hear about your first mahi! I tried to do the same thing today but the swell was just to much for me. I definitely agree that swellinfo.com sucks.. the conditions did not match the report lol. I made it about half a mile off shore and it felt like I was halfway trying to surf


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Forgot pics...


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

That's awesome man congrats!


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

As rough as it may have been good job sticking it out. They're showing for nearly 6' tues morning with these storms coming. *wince*


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff brother! There is def a heck of a learning curve with this saltwater stuff! Way to keep with it!


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks ya'll. Cut off a chunk and marinated it for the grill tonight. 


Man, it might get different, but it doesn't get better.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Thats one of my favorite launch spots. Congrats on the Mahi, I've been trying to get back home so I can get one last offshore trip before winter so I can hopefully tangle with them.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

here is my first kayak mahi!! 48" 20LBS ONE HELLUVA GOOD DAY. 3rd kayak trip into gulf!!! Sat 10/11 1230 pm!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big ole congrats to ya brother!!!


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice Mahi! Lot of good meat there bro. That's some fun fighting on the Yak too. Congrats!

I went back out on 10/17 after that front came through to see if they were still around. Got slammed at least once every 10-15 minutes. Boated and released a small shark. Only 2nd time out (first I got the Mahi) and didn't put a stinger hook on the rig (first pic)...still learning.
I went back in and took a treble off a spook and made one. With 2 cigar minnows left, I went back out. Missed the first strike and baited the last minnow. Ziiiiing! The fight was on! Pulled in a good eating size King...on the stinger. My first King!

Just wondering, does anyone know what kind of shark that was?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice !


----------

